# does this seem dear to you?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I was quoted £220 flexible return Dover-Calais departing 13th june returning 2 weeks later for 2 adults & a 5m camper pulling a 3m trailer


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope.

Ray.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I paid £95 one way end jan 7m m/h 4m trailer got to ferry day early charged extra £40 :evil: 
Steve


----------

